# Need indoor cage ideas



## holkrum (Feb 4, 2021)

Duckie is all grown up and currently residing in a nice small parrot cage but I’d like him to be able to roam and hop around in a larger space. I feel like his recs are getting affected by the cage. We have cats and need to ensure they can’t knock his cage over or continually climb and harass him. Any creative ideas out there? We bought a dog kennel but the bars were too wide. We can build something but limited with supplies on guam. Will post photos for reference.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Wow, big difference. Well done. I will post a photo later on of a nice cage (have it on my cell).


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can add some more perches for him.


----------



## holkrum (Feb 4, 2021)

Wow nice! How do you keep the Astro turf clean of seeds and poop!? Is that a parrot cage? I have a harder time finding a cage that’s wider rather than taller. But that might be because we didn’t have as many options on guam.


----------



## Hania41806 (Oct 21, 2020)

Maybe you can get some chicken wire and put it on the outsides of the dog cage? Just attach it using some zip ties


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That's a photo I got from the internet. My pigeons are all outside in an aviary. You can also put builders sand in the bottom, easy to clean. For greenery, a spinach plant in a pot will do. They love spinach and it's good for them as well.


----------

